# Cleaning a vacuum pot



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I used mine for the second time in 18 months last week, for visitors who don't like espresso. Got the grounds etc out OK and washed it thoroughly - but how the hell do you get the inside of the pot dry and sparkling again? Can't get at the damned thing.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Stick kitchen towel inside and shake it about or stick a chopstick in there after it and give it a good wipe around.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Wipe I can manage. Polish is what I want.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Fill it up with a mix of Pulycaf. and let it stand then rinse out.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, certainly that would remove any crud, but it wouldn't help me get it completely dry afterwards. I need some way of polishing it on the inside.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you post pics? Are we talking glass or metal?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you get a fine microfibre cloth in then out and broddle with a chopstick/bottlebrush? If you do that with a dry cloth when it's slightly damp it should polish up?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Aye, summat like that. I was hoping that someone had a magic bullet. Washing in deionized water would probably work but it's not worth the effort. As I said, I have only used it twice in 18 months.

Thanks for suggestions, all. When (if) I do get it the way I like I'll build a ship in the bottom bit and shove a candle in the top.


----------

